# Bahamas or keys charter



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking for info on bareboat charters for a 39-43' monohull out of the bahamas or keys for 5-7 days.

Specifically looking for the best value - I am used to older equipment and don't want to pay the premiums for a charter from the moorings etc...

I have done several moorings charters with my parents - sunsail as well. I was looking at conch charters in the BVI's (seemed like a great deal) but the cost of airline travel down there is prohibitive. 

A 39-43' monohull is what I am used to sailing and that would be preferred - but I am open to other options. A good deal on a cat or even a trawler would be considered. 

I'm also curious about the qualifications for bareboat charter. I have lots of time on the water in boats of this size but I am only 26 yrs old.

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Dolby (Nov 10, 2009)

Im currently sitting in the Abacos on my own sailboat, but just for ****s I was looking around today online of the different charter companies down here where there have been quite a few charters anchored around me...I found cruiseabaco.com to be a little better then the moorings....$3700 for 7 days on a 39 sun odyssey once again it was just from curiosity of what people were paying for 7 days vs my montly budget....out here...Marsh Harbor is probably the best bet and there are a couple otheres around besides the moorings...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

dell30rb said:


> ...BVI's (seemed like a great deal) but the cost of airline travel down there is prohibitive. ....


If you checked flights into BVI, they are expensive. Flights from major US hubs to St. Thomas, which is next door, and taking the ferry over is substantially less expensive.


----------



## dell30rb (Jul 16, 2008)

Dolby said:


> Im currently sitting in the Abacos on my own sailboat,


Lucky Dog!

I did figure the st. thomas thing out - ferry is $60 round trip.

I was looking at around $600 per person with the ferry. Alternately you can fly into san juan for $350 and privately charter a twin cessna through flybvi to take you straight to tortola. That is $800 per person (got 6 going)


----------



## SoOkay (Nov 27, 2004)

I'd go with Lets go cruising in the Bahamas. If you want to reach out to them Call Chris Bent (410)-263-2311 and tell him Harry Lavallen referred you


----------

